# New 75 Gallon Setup



## gad2ski (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello all,
I have some questions for you and will appreciate any help/feedback from you all.

OK. So I am in the process of setting up a new 75 Gallon tank, but since I am new to fish keeping hobby, I possess limited knowledge of it all. For instance, I would like to know how many heaters I would need to provide enough heat for my tank, and which type should I get (there is so many out here...). Another thing I am dumbfounded with is the undergravel jet system. I know how it works and how I should set it up, but what I don't know is, how strong the pump should be for my tank's size. And than there are the water tests. Once again, I have found so many types of tests out there that I am not sure which one to get. Which is the most reliable test at the moment?

I think this is it for now. 
Thank you all in advance!!!
Julian.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The usual recommendation for heater wattage is 3 to 4 watts per gallon of tank. You may need more or less depending on the normal temperatures you keep the room at in the winter or summer. Most aquarium fish do well at temperatures between 74F and 80F, I like to keep my fish at the lower temperature range. I use a 300W external heater on both my 75G and 220G tanks and the winter room temperature is 73F and the tanks maintain 77F with no problems; both tanks have glass lids and each have dual canister filters which probably add heat.

I considered making a DIY UG jet system but chose not to because it took more planning than I wanted and requires some thought as to placement of rocks and other decor in the tank.

I use the API liquid test kit with tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity) and they perform well enough for me. However, if you happen to be color blind, you'll have problems comparing the test results to the color card.


----------



## gad2ski (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Dee,
thank you for a very informative response. Much appreciated.

Could you please explain to me the benefits of using the external water heater? Also, how did you set it up? As far as UG jet system, I am starting from scratch so I guess it will be easier for me to play with the design and everything else. I don't have a time frame for starting the aquarium so is might as well get it right. 
If you were gonna do your own UG jet system, for the 75 gallon tank, what type of a pump would you go for? I know that having a sponge on the intake side is beneficial, but how strong should it be?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am using the Hydor ETH external heater which is installed on the output hose of a canister filter OR an external water pump. As far as I know, it is the only one available and it comes in 3 models: 1/2" hose for 200W and 5/8" hose for 200W and 300W. Some members have made a DIY version using PVC pipe & fittings, a standard aquarium heater and a Heyco liquid tight cord grip for the heater cord.

Choosing a pump or power-head for the UG jets will depend on the pipe diameter, number of fittings and the length of the piping. You might want to try a forum Search for some recommendations of other members for what has or has not worked.


----------



## gad2ski (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome. I will check those heaters up. Thanks. And for the UG jets i will continue on researching. Hopefully soon I will find the answers that I need to finish up.

Thank you for you'll help.

Julian.


----------

